# The Hunger Games



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, I know this is not fantasy, but it is fantasy's little brother sci-fi (I could argue that they are the same thing, but that is not the point of this thread).

Who is looking forward to the Hunger Games book to movie series?  Personally I cannot wait.  It was a great book series I would recommend to anyone who is interested in the sci-fi genera.  They have already picked most of the cast. The Hunger Games (2012) - IMDb Only one that I am a little sketchy on is Woody Harrelson playing Haymitch ( I keep picturing him as Galicia from Anger Management lol)


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 14, 2011)

I loved the books to a certain degree. I really had a lot of fun with the first, but then they became increasing sub-par. The second book was also exciting and a good, quick read, bu the finale left me thinking that things didn't turn out the right way. I thought that last book was lacking in so many ways.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree that the first book was the strongest of the series.  I was captured by the picture of our not-too-distant future that Suzanne Collins painted.  I also thought she handled the love triangle and internal struggle of the main character quite well.  As you said, the books were a quick read, but enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## fcbkid15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I loved the first two books, have yet to read the third one. I heard at first it's really slow and boring, but than picks up.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 3, 2011)

In trying to keep up with current events, I have to say that news of the film scares me. It looks like we are getting a different version of twilight built for sex-appeal and a teeny-bopper audience. I think I might keep my memories of the books alive by avoiding the film until some of you review it for me.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 3, 2011)

I keep hearing about this being made into a movie, but when I looked, all I saw were cheap acting clips. Like a handful of kids were filming it in their back yard (which has in turn made me less eager to see it). Okay, I figured out that these seem to be clips of kids trying to try out for the parts.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Aug 4, 2011)

I have not seen any clips... Check out the IMDB link in the first post.  As far as what Map said, I truly hope this is not the case.  The books had potential to make really good movies.  My wife is pretty excited about the book-to-movie conversion so I will be seeing it regardless.  I will give you a review after it comes out.


----------



## Angharad (Aug 9, 2011)

I really liked the first book, but haven't read the second or third yet.  I'll also wait to hear reviews before I see the movie.  I am nearly always disappointed in the movie versions of books I like.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the books! They're my replacement Harry Potter now that the final movie has been released. I'm pretty excited for the movies! The teaser video poster that they released was pretty epic. I really hope that they don't cut out too much of the violence for the sake of a G rating.


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll see the movies.  I know a lot of people didn't like the last book, and I understand their reasons, but I loved it.  I thought it was a really natural ending.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 16, 2011)

I didn't really like any of the books - I would likely blame that on my love of Battle Royale - but I will probably end up seeing the movies, anyway. Not sure I am too excited for the main cast - I either don't know them, or regret knowing them - but the adult characters are all being played by great actors. And there probably won't be anything else I want to see in the theatres at the time, anyway, so no harm.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2011)

Ophiucha said:


> I didn't really like any of the books - I would likely blame that on my love of Battle Royale


 
Actually, the stories are VERY similar! I loved Battle Royale (not so much the part two tho) and I did see the similarities especially with how the first book ended and the plot of the second book (second movie's plot).


----------



## kuraimorgan (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll see the movies I was happy with the casting which is strange for me but I loved the books so much I suppose I'd see them 
either way.


----------

